# Sail cloth weight, important?



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

I am about to buy my first new mainsail. I was wondering do I need a 6.5 oz dacron sail cloth or can you go with 5.5oz? What is the difference, does it have to do with durability?


----------



## rrh (Jun 4, 2008)

saurav16,
I can't give you a real definitive answer on this, but with a little more information, I'll bet you will get some good advice. The lighter fabric is for lighter wind and likewise heavier fabric for heavier wind. It also depends on the size of the sail and the boat it goes on. 5.5 sounds a bit light for a main. I have a genoa that weight and it is great for wind up to about 12 knots. Over 15 really want to go to a heavier and smaller sail. I only have one main, so it is considerably heavier.
Richard


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

saurav16 said:


> I am about to buy my first new mainsail. I was wondering do I need a 6.5 oz dacron sail cloth or can you go with 5.5oz? What is the difference, does it have to do with durability?


Surav please update your profile to include your boat model and length!!! It's very tough to answer questions about sail weight without knowing your sailing grounds, intended use and your boat model and size... It only takes a few minutes heck create a signature and include it in that... Please help us help you...


----------



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

Sure thing, here you go, my info:


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Ask the sailmaker how strong of a wind the cloths with handle. Also, some, not all cloths, the lighter may be stronger than the heavier. Altho comparing Dac. the heavier should be stronger. But if you do not plan on being out in anything stronger than 20-25knts, 5.5 oz may work for you boat. 

You might also contact artbyjody, as he has new kevlar sails to a C27T that he may want to dispose of, as his C27 is pretty much junk. I have his genoa, he has the main. May be a good way to get better than dac for less.

Marty


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

This depends very much on your intentions. Fair-weather (under 20 knots in your case) sailing would be enhanced by a lighter weight of main, but you would have to reef a little earlier and be conscious of chafe a little more than if you had the heavier weight of sail. This is why in the old days before furling, racers would have a light No. 1 Genoa good on a 30 footer, say, to 12 knots and a heavy No. 1 (same dimensions, heavier cloth) good to possibly 20 knots. From such distinctions were races won. Having exploded a light No. 1 on my own boat, I can say that there are definite limits to the ability of certain weights of sail cloth to sustain wind pressures.


----------



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

This sail is used and has no reefs. But I am sure reefs can be put in by a sail loft?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sure, reefing points can be put in by a loft. But IMHO if the wind is strong enough that you have to reef, 5.5 oz dacron seems a bit light!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Surav*

Before you buy a used sail that may require some tweaking at added expense by a local loft you shoud consider buying new from National Sail Supply. Dirk specializes in Catalina sails and has the best quality to price ratio I know of.

A brand new 6.5 oz main sail for your tall rig from Dirk is only $639.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hell Sail Care would charge nearly that much just to clean an old one!!

National Sail Supply Catalina 27 Tall Rig Sails (LINK)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Have to admit, for that, ie 639 plus 50 or so ea for a 2nd reef, cunningham, logo. Not a bad price, almost too cheap to even think about a used sail! My new main was $3000, but I went with a UK tape drive. An equal dac sail could have been had for 1000-1500 for my rig.

marty


----------



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

Helaki, 

I looked at national sail supply first, I was wondering how their quality was in another post of mine. I agree its a great deal so I was wondering if it was too good to be true.

Further what are the advantages of having all full battens in the mainsail versus just the top two battens full?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

FOr the type of sailing you appear to be going to do, I really doubt you will go wrong with the sails from National. Now if you were going to race and want to be somewhat more competitive at it, then something like what I got, or something in between in sail quality will/would be the way to go. But for daysailing/cruising. that is a hard price to beat. Of course, there are different quality's of dacron too. again to a degree, you do get what you pay for.

marty


----------



## 121Guy (May 6, 2007)

*Cloth Weight*

Hi,

I'd use Premium Challenge High Modulus 6.53oz. Dacron to make either a cross cut panelled main or a tri radial panneled main for a Catalina 27 Tall Rig.

If your sailmaker doesn't use this cloth, there are equivalent ones from the other cloth guys. Make sure it is high modulus dacron and the weight is the same. It will be stronger, hold shape longer and outlast lower weight and less firm dacron cloth.

I'd ask for a two plus two batten configuration with the top two being full, as well as a loose foot and two reefs, the deepest one would take the luff down over 50%.

Good luck!

121Guy


----------



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

so what are the benefits of full batten mains?


----------



## 121Guy (May 6, 2007)

*Full Batten Main*

The biggest advantage are in limmiting flogging which will lead to shorter life. The full batten sail will naturally want to sit on top of the boom when lowered and is easy to use with lazy jacks.

The two disadvantages are increased weight and friction as well as a more limmited ability to trim the sail.

A good compromise is the 2+2 configuration.

121Guy


----------



## AlaskanMariner (Aug 18, 2007)

This is a further question regarding sail weight....

I am converting my boat to a junk rig and need to choose fabric for my sails and am wondering what weight I need. The boat is a 46 foot heavy displacement one-off design used for cruising in the Pacific tropics. 

Right now, she's in Opua, NZ where the refitting is to be done but in a year or so she'll be back in the tropics and will spend the rest of my time with her not getting any further north than Hawaii. 

Winds can vary, of course, but I seem to spend a lot of time in 20 to 30 kt winds with gusts up to 40........

8 oz, 9 oz, 11 oz, heavier? Thoughts?


----------

